# OT: Gone Fishing



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

:laugh: 

sorry was so funny I had to post it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol thats funny but I love these two the best..


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't have much respect for Dirk no more. Hes not a leader. What would have happened if it was Nash in that situation at the end of regulation during game 6? He would have consoled the person, gave him a five, and say lets win this or something.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, he didn't show much leadership out there. I guess he was frustrated but he has to learn to keep his cool. It's also not like he's the one doing everything right. What about when he fouled Marion which gave us a 3 pt play? And it if wasn't for Terry they wouldnt have been in it late. 

And yea, I remember Nash consoling everyone when they messed up or did something. Everytime, it was awesome seeing him do that.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

I just hope that they leave Finley on a island or throw him overboard. But Dirk is learning how to lead. He was kinda thrown into the leadership role with Nash leaving and Finley's decline, and media pressure drove him to become that vocal leader. Dirk him self said that he rather lead by example. I think he has learned from his mistakes and AJ will help him become a better leader. But everyone forgets that Finley is a co captin of the team, but he himself is not a leader. I say give Dirk one more year.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

We have beaten the Grizzlies and the Mavs, WE CAN BEAT the spurs! I can't wait till I see the gone fishin' pics with spurs faces...


----------

